# Do Pro's ride smaller sized bikes?



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was noticing a lot of riders had a ton of seat post showing suggesting their riding a smaller bike then what a normal LBS would fit a rider on. I especially noticed Andy Schleck today, I looked up his bio and it says he is 6' 1". I'm the same height the LBS did some sort of bodyscan fit and it recommended either 60cm or 58cm since my measurements were in the middle on the recommendation of the LBS guy I picked the 58cm but my seat post don't stick out anywhere near that much! Are they riding smaller bikes?


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218495&highlight=pros+smaller+bikes


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=217325&highlight=pros+smaller+bikes


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*recent posts*

AS rides 56.5. click on link below

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218495


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

A 56.5 isn't that far off from where I am at. I am 6' 2" and ride a 58. I think my bike has like a 57.5 TT.

It depends a lot on your fitness level, but also how the bike is designed. Not all 56.5cm frames are alike.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Many pros like long, low hand positions so they run really long stems (140mm is not uncommon). AS' position is especially low and I can't remember ever seeing him touching the drops on his bars. Cancellara has a pretty low bar position too.

Basso went from a 58cm to a 56 specifically to shorten the head tube height. I guess his stem sponsor doesn't do a -17* rise stem.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thankfully I'm all set; I ride a smaller bike because I'm not that tall


----------

